# 1st Annual Castle Coyote Hunt December 10, 2016



## coyotegetter (Dec 6, 2016)

1st Annual Castle Coyote Hunt December 10, 2016

There will be a rules meeting at 7:00 p.m. Friday, December 9, in the gymnasium at the Enchanted Castle Hotel in Regent, ND. Blocks will be distributed at that time. The check-in will be at 6:00 p.m. on Saturday, December 10, at the Hotel parking lot. Entry will be $100, you can register your team in the Pro Division for an additional $150 or Amateur Division for an additional $50. more information on facebook

prizes include:

*Foxpro Ecaller
*APF Varmint .223
20" varmint with a nitride BCG and the new APF M-lock rail the barrel is a ER Shaw match barrel chambered in a 223 wylde wich allows you to shoot 5.56 and 223 more accurately. The stock is a Luth AR stock. The MSRP of the $1314.99
*50 inch TV
*3 - 100 Dollar Gift Certificates (can be used for food or lodging)
*2 - One Jacuzzi Suite Rental, includes dinner and Champagne (250 Dollar Value)
*1 - One Gym Rental for any event (wedding/reunion/ etc), includes table and chair setup and rental of hot tub room. Games, if requested, also included. Food menu and Bar available (500 Dollar Value)

*Every hunter will be given a complimentary T-shirt as well.


----------

